# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  что это?

## Nikto

в папке "log" OУТПОСТА появляется файл "gina"и "gina.0"

первый текстовый вот что написано 
2006/10/10 20:08:43   attached C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
2006/10/10 20:08:43   hook_gina: set hook on gina
2006/10/10 20:08:43   [~]hook_gina: replace_IAT_entry, 0
2006/10/10 20:08:43   [~]hook_gina: GetProcAddress address changed
2006/10/10 20:08:43   [~]hook_gina: replace_IAT_entry, 0
2006/10/10 20:08:43   [~]hook_gina: ExitWindowsEx address changed
тип второго не знаю.
подскажите кто знает что это?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## IgorA

Идентификация пользователя, а ОР использует эту функцию, перехватчик wl_hook.dll в каталоге ОР
http://forum.five.mhost.ru/showthread.php?t=2318
Вообщем все нормально  :Smiley:  , не заморачивайтесь

----------

